# Blocking



## ILoveSparkles

I cannot figure out how to block a poster so that I don't see his posts. I'd like if someone could tell me how to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## arbitrator

Yes said:


> I cannot figure out how to block a poster so that I don't see his posts. I'd like if someone could tell me how to do it.
> 
> Thanks!


*Just send a PM to one of the TAM moderators ~ Deejo is a particularly good one!*


----------



## Coffee Amore

Go to User CP at the top right of your screen. There's an Edit Ignore List option. When you go there, you'll see Add A Member To Your List option. Add the name of the member. Even if you do that though, if someone else quotes that person's post, you will still see the quoted post.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

Thanks CA! I just did that, so I'll see how it works. Hopefully quotes won't annoy me too much. 

Arb - thanks for the suggestion, but I would be surprised if I had to contact a mod to ignore a member.


----------



## arbitrator

Yes said:


> Thanks CA! I just did that, so I'll see how it works. Hopefully quotes won't annoy me too much.
> 
> Arb - thanks for the suggestion, but I would be surprised if I had to contact a mod to ignore a member.


*Deejo is a particularly good man, and would literally bend over backwards to help and assist you, or to answer any of your questions, Yes!

Just keep that in mind! Welcome to the world of TAM!*


----------



## hubbyintrubby

Is there a way to block or ignore an entire forum? All of the politics crap is driving me insane. Thanks.


----------



## D0nnivain

When you block someone, does that also mean they can't see or reply to what you post?


----------



## Mr.Married

D0nnivain said:


> When you block someone, does that also mean they can't see or reply to what you post?
> [


#lateinfomatters


----------



## *Deidre*

I didn't know you could block a member - I thought you could only put someone on ignore, and then they can't pm you, and you won't be able to see _their_ posts.


----------



## Jimi007

How do you actually know if you have received a pm ?


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Jimi007 said:


> How do you actually know if you have received a pm ?


A pm is also called a ‘conversation’ and if your alert is enabled then you’ll see the red dot indicating you have a message. 🔴 

I‘ll send you one.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

*Deidre* said:


> I didn't know you could block a member - I thought you could only put someone on ignore, and then they can't pm you, and you won't be able to see _their_ posts.


That’s my understanding as well.


----------

